# Star Wars - Das Erwachen der Macht: Neuer Teaser zeigt Sternenzerstörer



## Gast1669461003 (11. August 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars - Das Erwachen der Macht: Neuer Teaser zeigt Sternenzerstörer* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars - Das Erwachen der Macht: Neuer Teaser zeigt Sternenzerstörer


----------



## freespace3 (11. August 2015)

?? den sternenzerstörer gabs schon zu sehen...nur die 1-2 sek gleich am anfang sind "neu"....soll heißen, dass die szene zwar auch schon gezeigt wurde, aber jetzt ein anderer blickwinkel


----------



## Enisra (11. August 2015)

nja, ich muss dich Korregieren Dennis, das besondere an dem TV_Trailer ist nicht der neue SD sondern der Blick auf die Parade bei 0:03 die man sonst nur im Gegenschuss gesehen hat


----------



## solidus246 (11. August 2015)

"Zum ersten mal"

ggwp


----------



## OnlinespieleMax (11. August 2015)

Wie ich mich auf diesen Film freue!!!


----------



## matrixfehler (11. August 2015)

Naja.. schauen werde ich ihn auch.

Ich stehe aber mehr auf echte Sci-Fi.

Bei Fantasy-Filmen kann mich StarWars nicht so sehr abholen...


----------

